# Plaque buster tooth spray



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Has anyone used this type of product, and what
were your results?

I'm trying to avoid older dog sedation for a cleaning.

Thanks!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

valb said:


> Has anyone used this type of product, and what
> were your results?
> 
> I'm trying to avoid older dog sedation for a cleaning.
> ...


I have used it for Max's teeth but find it to be useless.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've used Petzlife spray, and I had good results. It improved the whiteness, got rid of plaque and also got rid of my Golden's "dog breath." It also improved my terrier mix's teeth but he still had to have several dentals because he had bad teeth and needed some pulled.
My vet recently recommended using the "Vetzlife" gel version as a toothpaste (with a finger toothbrush) for one of my cats who is young but already had some plaque buildup and irritated gums. The Vetzlife is basically an extra strong version of Petzlife that you can get from the vet.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't know how true this is but I read it on an Amazon review. Reading several of those Plaque Blaster type products......there are tons and tons of negative reviews about how it made their pet sick or caused an infection.
I don't know what the difference is between all the plaque busting products...but just clicking on a few different products listed.....there are some pretty negative reviews.
I'm sure the stuff from the vet is different.....but those "as seen on tv" blasters are pretty terrible from what I heard.




> Sure, Plaque Attack `works!' But a more serious question needing to be asked, "At what cost to pet safety and longevity?"
> 
> I am a clinician and formulary herbalist and clinical aromatherapist who founded a company that manufacturers among other products, a line of Equine and Pet herbal products. We also manufacture a Premium Line (for Adults) and Children's Line (the first commercially available line of true alcohol-free formulas for Children in the herbal/natural products industry starting in 1991). My company was the first company in the industry to introduce the Aromaceutical(tm) concept into liquid herbal products, e.g. adding a small ingredient amount of Essential Oils (EO's) blends into the finished liquid herbal products.
> 
> ...


Who are the experts alluded to who developed the product, and what are they experts in?

Where are the long-term clinicals for liver effect and safety concerning this product specifically? In other words, where are the scientific bona-fides on this product specifically that the essential oils ingredients are indeed safe for pets, especially cats?

Why is there NO warning on the product label or at least company product literature that the product should not be used on pets with liver, kidney, skin or autoimmune problems? (Essential oils ingredients are pure antagonists to troubled liver, kidney, skin and autoimmune conditions.)

Why are they running in the face of the scientifically and well published fact, both here in the U.S. and Europe, that terpines, aldehydes and esters, as contained in essential oils ingredients, is toxic to pets, especially cats?

Has anyone inquired to see what their product liability insurance `really' covers? Does it cover the company and pay the customer in the event of death of a customer's pet caused by the product's use or is this point indemnified from the policy?

In closing, Yes, there is no doubt that the product does what it says, `removes plaque from teeth and freshens breath,' but does the product really do what it says as to being safe for a pet? Well... the science just doesn't support this claim and time will show it to be so. Are you willing to put your pet's safety and life at risk until then? They don't have a choice in the matter as that has been left up to you.








http://www.amazon.com/Plaque-Attack-Triple-Dental-Spray/dp/B004BFGC7A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328356292&sr=8-2


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Thank you, everyone, I appreciate the input.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use Tropiclean. I prefer the gel to the spray. I use that, wait 1/2 hour and brush her teeth. I think it works without the brushing but there are some teeth I really wanted to clean up.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I feed the occasional raw chicken neck, which does a fantastic job keeping plaque off the teeth.

If I find I need to remove a bit of stubborn plaque, I do it myself using a standard dental scaler. You can buy them at Walmart, but my dentist is nice enough to let me take home the ones he's used on me when I go in for a cleaning, so I can use them for my dog.  It doesn't require sedation, but just like Dremeling the nails, it requires some training and patience.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh my God, I've been using the Petzlife gel occasionally on my mini Poodle and now I feel scared.

It has helped some with his plaque/tartar build-up, but I'm not using something that has even a remote possibility of being toxic to him!

AbbyK9: Aren't chicken necks too small for cleaning their teeth? Does it really work? Is it the only RMB you give to clean their teeth?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I use Petzlife on my older Keeshond and she's never had any problems, works pretty well too.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I used to use a scaler with my last dog, but my vet told me this could cause more bacteria to build up because it leaves scratches in the enamel. When the vets do a cleaning they polish the teeth so that won't happen. She also said scraping at home misses the buildup that's under the gumline. However shes not the type of vet who pushes professional teeth cleaning all the time unless the dog needs it (also she feeds raw to her own dogs).


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

KSdogowner said:


> I have used it for Max's teeth but find it to be useless.



I tried the spray stuff on my golden and I ended up taken him in for a cleaning..he's a big baby and didn't do to well with the effects of being put under, so I need to find something that works for him


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Dejavu said:


> Oh my God, I've been using the Petzlife gel occasionally on my mini Poodle and now I feel scared.
> 
> It has helped some with his plaque/tartar build-up, but I'm not using something that has even a remote possibility of being toxic to him!
> 
> AbbyK9: Aren't chicken necks too small for cleaning their teeth? Does it really work? Is it the only RMB you give to clean their teeth?


Most of the reviews I've read about Petzlife were good. One thing though....it has grain alcohol as an ingredient. Not sure how bad or good that would be for a dog.

Raw chicken bones are wonderful! That's what I do for my dogs.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> AbbyK9: Aren't chicken necks too small for cleaning their teeth? Does it really work? Is it the only RMB you give to clean their teeth?


I suppose that would depend on the size of your dog.  If chicken necks are too small for your dog, turkey necks are bigger and you can get them as easily. I have a tiny little dog, however (55-ish pound Malinois), so chicken necks work fine for us.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca has huge teeth but the duck necks I give her work ok. I can't use chicken/turkey necks because she's allergic.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

(Special thanks to the mod who moved my thread!)

ChicagoC, where do you get the duck necks? Our 
grocers don't have them...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I usually order the duck necks from my vet, I found a raw food company (JJ Fud) that her distributor carries who has them. Apparently several other raw pet food companies have them also. I haven't seen them at the grocery stores either but some of the more extensive butcher shops might.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I have had success with Plaque Off. It's a seaweed granule I sprinkle in the dog's food. It's expensive up front, but a little goes a long way. My $54 jar has lasted a year at four scoops a day.
My dog has a dental disease (no enamel) and Plaque Off has cut back on the number of sedated cleanings (they seal his teeth, as well) he has had to have.


----------



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

I just found this compnay and they deliver in the Chgo are as well as Wisconsin. Thay have a great variety and resonably proced.

My Pet Carnivore | Raw dog, cat, and pet food including: tripe, beef, bones, chicken, duck, rabbit, turkey

Mike


----------

